# Without using numbers....how old are you?



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2018)

I remember the bombing of Pearl Harbor old. Plus a few years older.


----------



## aja8888 (Oct 15, 2018)

I remember listening to the radio when Don Larsen pitched his perfect game in the World Series (no TV in our house).  I also remember $0.21 per gallon of gasoline.


----------



## IKE (Oct 15, 2018)

I was born the year that the Korean War started.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 15, 2018)

I was around before WW2.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2018)

I actually  saw  Mae  West   perform  in a show.  What a sexy  dame !!!    Pant,  pant,  pant !!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm a Truman baby.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2018)

Snow White and the seven dwarfs was premiered.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2018)

Funny, I was just talking to a friend yesterday about this topic and I forget what brought it up, but I was trying to think of what follows "Old as ......"  meaning really, really old. We finally decided on "Old As Dirt. And that IS old. 

However, I think the Beach Party movies with Frankie and Annette when the movies were still in the theaters, do it for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, dirt.


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 15, 2018)

Average Cost of new house $9.050.00 - 
Cost of a gallon of Gas 20 cents - 
Average Cost of a new car $1,700.00 - 
Average Cost of Rent $80.00 per month - 
LB of Hamburger Meat 53 cents - 


average worker earning $3,400 per year, a college teacher could expect to earn $5,100 per year . Three out of 5 families owned a car, 2 out of 3 families now had a telephone, 1 in 3 homes had a television. The average woman in America would be married by 20 years of age looking forward to raising a family but few continued with a career after children were born.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2018)

I was a senior in high school when Martin Luther King and Robert Kennedy were assassinated.


----------



## aja8888 (Oct 15, 2018)

I was three years out of high school when JFK was assassinated.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2018)

I was born in the second year of the "Baby Boom". I was a junior in high school when JFK was killed.  I got married the year of the moon landing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2018)

When I was born, Walt Disney's Peter Pan was just coming out in the movie theaters.


----------



## Trade (Oct 15, 2018)

I was born about the same time the UFO crashed near Roswell.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 15, 2018)

Trade said:


> I was born about the same time the UFO crashed near Roswell.



Coincidence??


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I remember the bombing of Pearl Harbor old. Plus a few years older.



You must be up there.  I remember the outbreak of World War II.  I also remember the bombing of Pearl Harbor.

Thanks for your post.  When I tell people that I can remember that far back they tell me it can't be accurate and that I must have read it in a history book.  

To me anyone that can't remember details about high school are liars.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I actually  saw  Mae  West   perform  in a show.  What a sexy  dame !!!    Pant,  pant,  pant !!



We all paid good money at the carnival to see Sally Rand do her feathers dance.

But like all things at carnivals, suckers are born every minute.  

They announced that Sally Rand had a cold so a stand in took over.

She seemed to be younger and we didn't ask for our money back.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Funny, I was just talking to a friend yesterday about this topic and I forget what brought it up, but I was trying to think of what follows "Old as ......"  meaning really, really old. We finally decided on "Old As Dirt. And that IS old.
> 
> However, I think the Beach Party movies with Frankie and Annette when the movies were still in the theaters, do it for me.


I believe the saying was "Old as Methusela"  I'm not sure of the spelling.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 15, 2018)

I was born the same year that the Golden Gate bridge and Hoover Dam was...


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2018)

I was only 5yrs old when my older brother was drafted during the Korean War.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 16, 2018)

i was 4 when the first shirley temple doll came out ---i have 0ne of the originals


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 16, 2018)

When I was just old enough to vote I cast my first vote ever for John F. Kennedy.


----------



## oldbeachgal (Oct 16, 2018)

I was born 6 months prior to the assassination of President Kennedy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 16, 2018)

The first time I voted  Sen George McGovern ran for President


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

I am JimW's storage freezer in NH old


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 17, 2018)

I was born 3 days after Pearl Harbor


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2018)

I flew  bombing  missions  over  Germany   during  World War  II.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I flew  bombing  missions  over  Germany   during  World War  II.


Dang, yer old

Yet, so freakin' cool


----------



## oldman (Oct 18, 2018)

I remember when POLIO was declared as a disease that could be prevented by people being inoculated with the vaccine that was developed by Jonas Salk.


----------



## Sheltie♥Mom (Oct 18, 2018)

*...

*


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 18, 2018)

I was born during "the depression".
Our first house cost $12,000.00
Our first car $1300.00
We were both working and our combined income was $4,000.00
We paid the gyn/ob. $75.00 for our first baby and $100.00 three years later for our second one.
I remember during the 1940s' my mother sending me to the butcher to buy 3 pork chops with
the fillets for .25cents!


----------



## peppermint (Oct 18, 2018)

I watched the "Little Rascal's".....The TV was much smaller back then....You had to get up from the coach and turn the channel....LOL!!!!


----------



## peppermint (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Sheltie♥Mom (Oct 18, 2018)

:bowknot: The year that I was born ⋯


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2018)

The Year that I was born

[h=2]
[/h]​How Much things cost   
 Average Cost of new house   $4.600.00 
 Average wages per year   $2,400.00 
 Cost of a gallon of Gas  15 cents 
 Average Cost for house rent    $60.00 per month 
 Girls Dolls House   $3.19 
 Average Cost New Car  $1,020.00 
 Ladies Fur Coat  $70.00 
 Men's Shirt  $2.50  
 Portable Typewriter  $68.37


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

I was born just before Halloween so you could say that I was a fall baby.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 21, 2018)

Why not post your arrival in introductions, then we'd all know you are here?


----------



## Timetrvlr (Oct 21, 2018)

I remember hearing reports on the "Battle of the Bulge" (WW II) on the radio but I was too young to understand what it was all about. I also remember seeing barrage balloons in L.A. during the war.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m also Arthur Godfrey and his ukulele old. My gram always listened to him before The Don McNeil show. I’m talking radio folks. No tv yet.


----------

